# IMPORTANT---- BUTLER SHOW VENUE CHANGE



## Howard Gordon (Nov 9, 2021)

Our hotel abruptly closed!  Show moved to Shindigs, LLC, a huge, new facility, perfect for our needs.  Please see new flyer.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you Howard for finding a new great place for the swap meet and all the work it took you,,, What hotel do you think is the closest or the one with a nice bar / food ,,the great thing about the Butler swap is everyone was in the same hotel it made a nice meet up the night before and talking with friends Thanks ?


----------



## Howard Gordon (Nov 11, 2021)

No bar or restaurant at these hotels. Plenty of food and drink nearby. thankyou.


----------



## dogdart (Dec 4, 2021)

The Kool Kats have chosen the Spring Hill Suites on E. Jefferson, as shown on flyer , as the Hotel of choice.  It is short walk to the Monroe Hotel bar and grill where many have ended up anyway over the last couple years when the lounge started closing early . Hope to see Yinz there 😀


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 26, 2021)

do we need to reserve space or is there plenty of room ?


----------



## Howard Gordon (Dec 26, 2021)

Tons of room. See you there!!


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 2, 2022)

perfect ,cant wait see you there ,should have lots of great muscle bikes to sell .


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 13, 2022)

Cant wait for the swap meet Butler. PA  Jungle Terry is bringing some great bikes .. I am looking for vintage mountain bike BMX / parts and other bikes   . I am posting the B. H Bike swap dates more info later at bicycleheaven.org. I hope no other swaps on them dates   ?  June 4 and 5 2022 and AUG 20 and 21. no matter what just like every year THE SHOW MUST GO ON


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 14, 2022)

Bikes going to Butler, along with alot of ballooner parts.  A nice article in the local paper today about the show and hobby in general.
Link to article.








						Collectors journey back in time looking for classic bicycles
					

Pretty much everyone has a bicycle story. There are memories of learning to ride. Youngsters graduated from having to use training wheels. And, sometimes, they fall off, scraping a knee or losing a tooth, and then get right back on and keeping going. On that bicycle, children often traveled to




					triblive.com
				



Bike pictures: , Thank you Howard


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 16, 2022)

Here is a few bikes also going to butler show


----------



## dogdart (Jan 19, 2022)

Some of the Kool Kats will be meeting at the Chop Shop diner on Main street in Butler at 6 PM on Saturday to kick it off


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm going to make the Butler, PA a final destination in my weekend bike-hunting expedition. 
If anybody needs any TOC - Teens into early 20's bicycles, projects, specialties, etc etc etc shoot me a message and I'll try to come up with something for you.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 19, 2022)

dogdart said:


> Some of the Kool Kats will be meeting at the Chop Shop diner on Main street in Butler at 6 PM on Saturday to kick it off



Me and Kurt will show up ,,hope to see you


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 19, 2022)

I have had over 10 calls today asking about the swap meet in Butler,,,its looking good,,,


----------



## kingsting (Jan 21, 2022)

Decided to brave the cold and head out. See you Sunday! Should be fun!!!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 21, 2022)

WANTED ---- pro class BMX wheel set must be in very nice condition


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 23, 2022)

WELL HOWS THE SWAP MEET GOING , ANY PICS YET


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 23, 2022)

What Larry said!


----------



## Mannydog (Feb 19, 2022)

jungleterry said:


> Here is a few bikes also going to butler show View attachment 1549919
> 
> View attachment 1549921
> 
> ...





jungleterry said:


> Here is a few bikes also going to butler show View attachment 1549919
> 
> View attachment 1549921
> 
> ...



Did the gold Raleigh sell?


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 19, 2022)

No he is here with us still


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 19, 2022)

Was going to take to ML


----------

